# USA UPDATED 02/05/22 [FT] Lots of Series 1-4 Dreamies and misc, 421 Niko, NA RV Cards, NA E-reader cards [LF] Series 1-4, WA cards



## Snotpilgrim (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello, I’m new to this forum(but not to Amiibo card trading) and wanted to see if I could knock a few more cards off the last of my ISO and build up some feedback while I’m at it(so far so good). I'm mostly looking to finish my High Priority ISO first, but there's a handful of S1-4 I'm still ISO. If you don't have what I'm ISO I'm open to NA RV offers. Comment below if you’d like to make a trade.



Spoiler: For Trade: SPs Villagers and RVs



SPs
421 Niko

Villagers
024 Kyle
032 Bluebear
037 Kabuki
045 Octavian
055 Snake
077 Cherry
089 Diana
098 Roald
099 Molly
137 Cookie
197 Kid Cat
218 Lily
243 Drago
244 Tangy
333 Lolly
338 Fang
385 Lucky





Spoiler: RVs and NA E-reader Cards



NA RVs
WA03 June(significant wear, please ask for pics)
WA50 Tasha

NA E-Reader
064 Saharah
073 Eunice
076 Grizzly
088 Samson
095 Patty
104 Cyrano
P02 Girl(1)
M08 Señor KK





Spoiler: ISO



134 Kidd
142 Peck
171 Benedict
206 Pete SP
208 Leif SP
220 Tabby
307 Gracie SP
417 Harvey SP





Spoiler: High Priority ISO



WA06 Hornsby
WA14 Ketchup






Spoiler: Pending Trades



In progress:


----------



## CRK (Dec 16, 2021)

Pm'd


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Dec 20, 2021)

Bump + updated FT and ISO


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Dec 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Dec 24, 2021)

merry bumpmas


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Dec 27, 2021)

bump-it


----------



## AgentCP (Dec 28, 2021)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Lt_Action (Dec 29, 2021)

I don’t have anything on your ISO list, but is there anything you might be after from Series 5?

I’ve got a pic of what’s left here if you’re interested. 





__





						FT Series 5 Duplicates
					

Looking for:   Kabuki Zucker  Ken *PENDING Tiansheng *PENDING Genji   If you see anything you like in the photo please PM!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Dec 29, 2021)

Lt_Action said:


> I don’t have anything on your ISO list, but is there anything you might be after from Series 5?
> 
> I’ve got a pic of what’s left here if you’re interested.
> 
> ...


Sorry my Series 5 collection hunt is finished. Just looking for what’s listed in my post now


----------



## marilyna49 (Dec 29, 2021)

_Trade found elsewhere!_

happy trading


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Dec 29, 2021)

marilyna49 said:


> I have 129 Tipper, would you trade for either Kyle, Olivia or Drago?


I’m gonna pass for now until I finish my high priority ISO, but thank you for the offer


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Jan 4, 2022)

bump


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Jan 9, 2022)

bomp


----------



## Akeath (Jan 10, 2022)

I have 206 Pete, would you be willing to trade him for 391 Gayle?


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Jan 11, 2022)

Akeath said:


> I have 206 Pete, would you be willing to trade him for 391 Gayle?


Hiya, I think I'll hold onto Gayle until I find Bob and Pietro, but thank you for the offer


----------



## Akeath (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh, okay. You've got good taste, Bob and Pietro are both amazing villagers. Good luck finding them.


----------



## CarmelinaRN (Jan 30, 2022)

Snotpilgrim said:


> Hello, I’m new to this forum(but not to Amiibo card trading) and wanted to see if I could knock a few more cards off the last of my ISO and build up some feedback while I’m at it(so far so good). I'm mostly looking to finish my High Priority ISO first, but there's a handful of S1-4 I'm still ISO. If you don't have what I'm ISO I'm open to NA RV offers. Comment below if you’d like to make a trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 142, 171, 208 to trade. I would give my right lung for Lolly. I'm also interested in Fang & Diana. Would you be able to trade something? Thanks in advance.


----------



## WingsofFire0027 (Jan 30, 2022)

417 Harvey for 300 Chrissy and 385 Lucky? Also interested in 032 Bluebear, 089 Diana, 197 Kid Cat, 218 Lily, 285 Merengue, 294 Maple, 333 Lolly


----------



## maddandrea (Jan 31, 2022)

I will trade you 206 Pete for 098 Roald and 333 Lolly! Since Pete is an SP, I was thinking we could do 1 SP for 2 regular, but I might have a couple of others from your ISO list if you want 1:1. Thanks!


----------



## Pixxi326 (Jan 31, 2022)

I have 206 Pete SP for 333- Lolly!


----------



## maddandrea (Jan 31, 2022)

Pixxi326 said:


> I have 206 Pete SP for 333- Lolly!


Okay, send me a message and we can discuss this trade and the other one you posted on my thread  Also, do you still have Roald? He's the only one I'm missing from Series 1. Thanks!


----------



## Pixxi326 (Jan 31, 2022)

maddandrea said:


> Okay, send me a message and we can discuss this trade and the other one you posted on my thread  Also, do you still have Roald? He's the only one I'm missing from Series 1. Thanks!


 Sent you a message


----------



## WingsofFire0027 (Feb 5, 2022)

142 Peck for 197 Kid Cat?


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Feb 5, 2022)

Whew I’m real sorry everybody whose commented in the past few days. I have no idea why my thread replies haven’t been giving me a notification didn’t mean to ignore y’all. Unfortunately a lot of my trade offerings are gone now and I’ve updated my post accordingly


----------



## maddandrea (Feb 5, 2022)

Do you still have 098 Roald? I can trade you either 206 Pete or 208 Leif for 098 Roald and 243 Drago (since Pete and Leif are both SPs, I figured we could do a 2:1 trade for 2 regular villagers). Send me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## Snotpilgrim (Feb 5, 2022)

Hi thanks for your interest, but I’m gonna pass. 1 SP : 2 popular villagers doesn’t feel like an even trade to me. Best of luck finding a trade


----------



## Pixxi326 (Feb 5, 2022)

Sent you a PM


----------

